# Me262, 109 take on B-17 formations



## R988 (Dec 19, 2005)

http://www.aviationexplorer.com/world_war_2_video.htm

Just found this


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2005)

Good video there R988, good find.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2005)

Its been posted here before guys... Ive even used parts of that clip to make and post my own music comp vids...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Its been posted here before guys... Ive even used parts of that clip to make and post my own music comp vids...


I hadn't seen it before...


----------



## javed_maverick (Dec 22, 2005)

that so wounderful.I love this site and form.doing great job ppl


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Dec 29, 2005)

Good job,R988!!

Great video!


----------



## R988 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here are some more that I found apologies if any have been posted previously but I hadn't seen these before.

I've got some more that I will probably post tommorrow or whenever I recover from tonights festivities.


----------



## R988 (Jan 1, 2006)

Some more


----------



## R988 (Jan 1, 2006)

this should do it for now.


----------

